# Solved: htaccess-ignore subdirectories



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I have 
IndexIgnore *
in the htaccess of my main directory. So there is no directory listing in any subdirectories either. However I would like a certain subdirectory to allow dir. listing. Is there anyway i can use another htaccess to ignore the one in the folder above it?

I did a little reading on how htaccess files are "merged" but I didn't find any answers.

Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I would think you could put another .htaccess file in that subdirectory with 

Options +Indexes


----------

